# Was Sharon Stone's EMF Hartford Single Action Army in "The Quick And The Dead" modified?



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

The gun that Sharon Stone uses in The Quick And The Dead I see listed as an EMF Hartford Single Action Army. Hers looks like you could stick your thumb in the barrel and chambers - was it bored out to look more canon-like for the movie or is that what they look like?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Glock17 said:


> The gun that Sharon Stone uses in The Quick And The Dead I see listed as an EMF Hartford Single Action Army. Hers looks like you could stick your thumb in the barrel and chambers - was it bored out to look more canon-like for the movie or is that what they look like?
> 
> View attachment 19765


It's a .45 LC (Long Colt) That's what they look like. It'll send you flying in the air and knock you on your ass with just one shot. I think that I've been watching too many movies?


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Sharon Stone attended Edinboro State College. Edinboro Pa. is near her home between Meadville & Stoneboro.
I graduated from there too. A little before her. Too bad ... for me.
I am sure that she knew something about firearms, being the granddaughter of a farmer , In that rural area.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

She had a gun??
I didn't notice

AFS


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

She had a advantage. Who the heck would shoot Sharon Stone?


----------

